# Ontario Plowers which light Blue or Orange?



## mrmagnum (Aug 18, 2007)

It seems it was discussed a little last year about which is the "right" warning light to plow with but I would like to know what light others are going to use this year since the cops are using blue/red combos. I like to use my strobe during storms while going from place to place because I think it is important when you have 7-9 feet (or more) of steel blade out front to warn other drivers. I just don't want to get a ticket for the wrong light.tymusic


----------



## DKG (Feb 3, 2008)

I have talked to a couple of MTO officers over the years. One had mentioned that emergency services would be going to blue/red in the future. The HTA at the time required a blue light while removing snow from a "highway". The MTO officer did not consider parking lots and private roadways to be a "highway". He said amber would be ok. Since then I have run only amber, with no problems.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff (May 21, 2006)

I am part of landscape Ontario (on the board actually for the golden horseshoe chapter) and every year we have an MTO seminar, I specially asked the MTO officer and he said we can run amber all day long like DKG said without a ticket. We are a "Service Vehical" like a tow truck. Blue this year will be ticketed heavy now that most police vehicals have switched to blue. Also if you havent seen we have a meet for southern ontario people in my sig, you should come out.

Cheers
Jeff


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

I understand that there is no issue running blue on your own property, just don't get caught on the street with it running.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff (May 21, 2006)

Pristine PM ltd;623277 said:


> I understand that there is no issue running blue on your own property, just don't get caught on the street with it running.


Yep, you could have a full blown police rig on private property and be fine. I find im more at risk on the road then on my lots (most of them anyways) so I prefer amber as I can leave it on all the time. People are dumb, and don't know how to drive, so id rather make my self as well lit as possible.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Our trucks have both, and run both on site but none while on the road.


----------



## mrmagnum (Aug 18, 2007)

Lynden-Jeff;623166 said:


> I am part of landscape Ontario (on the board actually for the golden horseshoe chapter) and every year we have an MTO seminar, I specially asked the MTO officer and he said we can run amber all day long like DKG said without a ticket. We are a "Service Vehical" like a tow truck. Blue this year will be ticketed heavy now that most police vehicals have switched to blue. Also if you havent seen we have a meet for southern ontario people in my sig, you should come out.
> 
> Cheers
> Jeff


Thanks for the info Bro. I will change mine to amber. I agree with you that people are dumb and you need to run the lights on the street. I have a birthday party the day of the meet but I will try and get out even if for a while to meet up with you guys.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

We run amber all year round on our tractors and trucks. For road travel the tractors stay on and the trucks go off. It kind of irritates me when I see I guy in a pickup going down the road with all his amber lights on, no offense to anyone but IMO.


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

I'll reply for the sake of getting another post, like everyone said, Amber is ok anywhere.

you can run blue or whatever you want on private property. But remember you have it on back ontoa road or something and they can nail you.

Go amber it's safe


----------



## Lynden-Jeff (May 21, 2006)

JD Dave;623329 said:


> We run amber all year round on our tractors and trucks. For road travel the tractors stay on and the trucks go off. It kind of irritates me when I see I guy in a pickup going down the road with all his amber lights on, no offense to anyone but IMO.


I understand what your saying and no offence taken at all. I just find if visibility is reduced id rather be safe then sorry and have it running not to mention I forget lol.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Lynden-Jeff;624190 said:


> I understand what your saying and no offence taken at all. I just find if visibility is reduced id rather be safe then sorry and have it running not to mention I forget lol.


I do forget also. LOL


----------



## Gix1k4 (Mar 13, 2008)

Basically what I was told by an MTO officer is "The only way you can run blue lighting (on a roadway) is if you are acting on behalf of a municipality, city, township etc....". And that there will be heightened enforcement this year.


----------



## DP Property (Dec 1, 2007)

I also changed to a whelen amber light bar this year- I don't run in the summer on the road that much but in the winter I will run always with blade and salter. I used to forget my blue light was on and jump on the highway - never got a ticket but I think they will be cracking down now also.


----------



## jhook (Jan 24, 2004)

I never got a ticket before either but if you check out the wording on the requirements it states that a blue light is required if you are clearing streets on behalf of a municipality. There was never a requirement for private guys to use blue. I actually know people that have been threatened with a ticket for not using the blue light while plowing (some time ago) by police. I guess we all just figured that was what we were supposed to do. Any case, I am running orange this year.


----------



## Elite_Maint (Nov 23, 2008)

I think i`m going to get an amber strobe for this season. I don`t want to get any tickets for having a blue one.


----------



## martyman (Nov 11, 2000)

I bought an Orange one for doing my residentials...bought it at Grote for $50


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

We asked four different local cops about this, each seemed surprised and said hadn't heard anything about it. We were told to just keep doing what we are doing, as it would be awfully hard to mistake a dump truck and plow for someone imitating a police cruiser.... 

We have amber lenses too and can change if they want us to, but so far we've left it alone.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff (May 21, 2006)

Becareful, cause an MTO officer will ticket you!



> Flashing blue light on snow-removal equipment
> 
> (31) No person shall, while operating a road service vehicle on a highway, plow, salt or de-ice the highway or apply chemicals or abrasives to the highway for snow or ice control unless the road service vehicle is equipped with a lamp producing intermittent flashes of blue light visible for a distance of 150 metres from all directions. 1996, c. 33, s. 11.
> 
> ...





> Red and blue lights to the front restricted
> 
> (14.1) In addition to the lighting requirements in this Part, a police department vehicle may carry lamps that cast red and blue lights, but no other motor vehicle shall carry any lamp that casts red and blue lights to the front. 2007, c. 13, s. 17 (2).


http://www.e-laws.gov.on.ca/html/statutes/english/elaws_statutes_90h08_e.htm


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Orange shows up better anyways and you can use it in the summer also.


----------



## Elite_Maint (Nov 23, 2008)

there is all this talk about blue and amber. but do you legally need the light? or do we just have it more for safety?


----------



## jhook (Jan 24, 2004)

All this says is that if you are getting pulled over, turn on your sander 



Lynden-Jeff;653043 said:


> Flashing blue light on snow-removal equipment
> 
> (31) No person shall, while operating a road service vehicle on a highway, plow, salt or de-ice the highway or apply chemicals or abrasives to the highway for snow or ice control unless the road service vehicle is equipped with a lamp producing intermittent flashes of blue light visible for a distance of 150 metres from all directions. 1996, c. 33, s. 11.
> 
> ...


----------



## jhook (Jan 24, 2004)

E Maintenance;653562 said:


> there is all this talk about blue and amber. but do you legally need the light? or do we just have it more for safety?


I like to run mine. Not because I have to, but because I can.

Good question though. So what if you didn't use it at all? What then?


----------



## ff1221 (Feb 17, 2008)

Keep in mind the Key word in that law is Highway. The MTO has no jurisdiction over municipal and county roads, only provincial highways. A friend of mine was charged last week for running his Blue light on the highway among other infractions on the truck, but he was on the highway, also in the Highway traffic act you will see it is very specific that emergency vehicles use Blue and Red, not just one or the other, but both, and it states that blue is used for snow removal equipment, you can also note that clear or white lighting is not covered in the HTA, so clear strobes are allowed. I don't argue that amber works just fine, but i own my blue lights already, and i'm going to use them, just not on the higway.


----------



## ff1221 (Feb 17, 2008)

Keep in mind the Key word in that law is Highway. The MTO has no jurisdiction over municipal and county roads, only provincial highways. A friend of mine was charged last week for running his Blue light on the highway among other infractions on the truck, but he was on the highway, also in the Highway traffic act you will see it is very specific that emergency vehicles use Blue and Red, not just one or the other, but both, and it states that blue is used for snow removal equipment, you can also note that clear or white lighting is not covered in the HTA, so clear strobes are allowed. I don't argue that amber works just fine, but i own my blue lights already, and i'm going to use them, just not on the highway.


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

ff1221;661860 said:


> Keep in mind the Key word in that law is Highway. The MTO has no jurisdiction over municipal and county roads, only provincial highways. A friend of mine was charged last week for running his Blue light on the highway among other infractions on the truck, but he was on the highway, also in the Highway traffic act you will see it is very specific that emergency vehicles use Blue and Red, not just one or the other, but both, and it states that blue is used for snow removal equipment, you can also note that clear or white lighting is not covered in the HTA, so clear strobes are allowed. I don't argue that amber works just fine, but i own my blue lights already, and i'm going to use them, just not on the highway.


How do you figure mto has no jurisdiction? They sit on side roads by a scrap metal yard down here, and nail trucks all the time. Does it even define what a Highway is, in the laws I forget been a while since In looked it up. I see them on the roads all the time stoping trucks not just major 400 highways. maybe your thinking of the opp. who only have traffic control over the 400 series highways?

And I'm almost sure clear falls into some other no no law.


----------



## ff1221 (Feb 17, 2008)

Bruce'sEx;661877 said:


> How do you figure mto has no jurisdiction? They sit on side roads by a scrap metal yard down here, and nail trucks all the time. Does it even define what a Highway is, in the laws I forget been a while since In looked it up. I see them on the roads all the time stoping trucks not just major 400 highways. maybe your thinking of the opp. who only have traffic control over the 400 series highways?
> 
> And I'm almost sure clear falls into some other no no law.


Yes, sorry my mistake, I assumed it was like contracting police services to a Municipality , but my public works foreman informs that no agreement is required for the MTO to enforce on municipal and county roads. You know what assuming does, it definately made an A$$ out of me. As far as the clear lighting goes, this is the only reference to clear lighting in the HTA, other than the use of headlights.

169. (1) Despite section 168, highbeam headlamps that produce alternating flashes of white light may be used by a public utility emergency vehicle while responding to an emergency and by an emergency vehicle as defined in subsection 144 (1). R.S.O. 1990, c. H.8, s. 169 (1).

Alternating highbeams on other vehicles prohibited

(2) No person shall use highbeam headlamps that produce alternating flashes of white light on any vehicle other than a vehicle referred to in subsection (1). R.S.O. 1990, c. H.8, s. 169 (2).

I spent a lot of time looking this up, as I am also a Volunteer Fireman, and I wanted to be sure before I put clear strobes in my front marker lights an taillights.

Around here the OPP does not enforce on the Blue lght, but apparently the MTO does, and as Jeff pointed out, according to the HTA it is illegal to travel down the road with one on.


----------



## STRONGARM (Jan 10, 2005)

Our city trucks still use them, and so will I untill I have a problem


----------



## Elite_Maint (Nov 23, 2008)

jhook;653584 said:


> I like to run mine. Not because I have to, but because I can.
> 
> Good question though. So what if you didn't use it at all? What then?


Does anyone on here have an answer to this? If you don't use the strobe light at all what then? tickets? or you just don't stand out as much as the next guy?..


----------



## Mr Bigblock (Dec 9, 2008)

All this talk about Blue lights now being a problem is a bunch of crap. It never was a problem until the cops decided to start running blue with the red lights. Blues lights have been associated with snowplowing in Ontario for the last hundred years, now the cops come along and decide they can rewrite the rules to their liking. Well i dont think so. I have 10 piecies of equipment that work for the municipality being 4x4's and Bobcats they all have blue lights and this year on the back of the salters we r also running Blue LED lights same as the cops have under the grille, Also i have installed blue strobes in the headlights. The idea is to been seen out their are too many idiots out their driving, I can now what will happen you will get clipped by a car and the first thing a cop will say is where is your blue light. A blue light is 100x's safer then a orange light stands out like night and day no one pays attention to a orange light Why do you think the cops r using blue. Now i do streets so i may not have a problem but i have been bothered by the cops for running light on driving on the street but i guees they didnt see the blade down for the last 5 mile doing the streets and i have also been bothered for dring down the street not have it on so go figure. Now the Blue strobe may be a problem in the headlights i dont know time will tell but if i get bothered or charged foir having the blue light i will fight it to no end i have a ton of money invested in lights for equipment they cant just change the rules in the middle of the game. Well time will tell.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Amber shows up better anyways. Why are we still discussing this? If your buying new lights buy Amber and then they work well year round and your gaurunteed not to have any problems on the road.


----------



## snowplowchick (Feb 22, 2008)

But blue strobes are so pretty when they reflect off the snow at night- lol


----------



## schuitb (Nov 19, 2005)

*switched to amber*

I just switched the lens on my strobe to amber but I think it is safer with the blue one. Most vehicles running a amber strobe are stationary and not moving.. Everyone already knows that a blue light is a plow truck and they are always backing up, driving forward ect. Hopefully people learn quick that just cause it's a flashing amber light does not mean that the vehicle is in park!


----------



## jwkv (Mar 5, 2007)

I always thought blue was safer for plowing as well. It;s associated with plowing so people know your moving and are possible making unusual manouvers. Oh well, Guess it's time to buy an amber lens. Last thing I need is the cost of tickets cutting into what profit is there just because I forgot to turn it off when I hit the road..


----------



## DKG (Feb 3, 2008)

An MTO officer told me once, years ago Ontario was the only jurisdiction in North America, if not the world where a blue light meant something other than police, fire, or ambulance. They will likely phase them out for snow removal vehicals over time.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Since the plows had it first, maybe the Ontario police should be charged with impersonation of a snow plow?


----------



## Mr Bigblock (Dec 9, 2008)

derekbroerse;670384 said:


> Since the plows had it first, maybe the Ontario police should be charged with impersonation of a snow plow?


I Agree time to turn the tables, as for the guys who r saying the entire world other then Ontario has Blue for police , well you must realize that Ontario is the Centre of the Universe and everyone and anything else for that matter spins around us, let me guess you r the same guys that voted communist NDP or Liberal or i guess Bloc.


----------



## fatboy (Dec 6, 2006)

Hey does anyone know where I can get a picture of a guy kicking a dead horse...LOL
Grandview will know!


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

One of the questions in the driver's handbook is which vehicles use blue lights, the answer is snow removal vehicles.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

cet;671050 said:


> One of the questions in the driver's handbook is which vehicles use blue lights, the answer is snow removal vehicles.


Thats true, I forgot about that....!


----------



## heather lawn spray (Mar 11, 2003)

cet;671050 said:


> One of the questions in the driver's handbook is which vehicles use blue lights, the answer is snow removal vehicles.


Heck it wasn't in the driver's handbook when I got my licence, but then again they didn't have paper back then either


----------



## 24/7 (Nov 3, 2008)

*Blue lights and Max plow widths in Ontario*

I talked to a MTO enforcement guy the other day in SW Ontario about this and a few other things. He said that if you are under contract for city or county roads then you can use blue.
Otherwise no blue lights on roadways. Good argument for Amber.

Also we talked about widths of blades and pushers on Tractors and loaders. He said the MTO reg was i think about 3 metres wide. Actually I think it was just under 3 metres. City bylaws might effect this to a degree and very likely that nothing will happen but the law is there. So if you got into an accident that might be not good. I know one guy last season got a 500$ ticket for running in the city with a 16' pusher bucket on loader. Rest of us run around with same and hydra gates and never had an issue-- YET. 

Dave


----------



## heather lawn spray (Mar 11, 2003)

24/7;671542 said:


> I talked to a MTO enforcement guy the other day in SW Ontario about this and a few other things. He said that if you are under contract for city or county roads then you can use blue.
> Otherwise no blue lights on roadways. Good argument for Amber.
> 
> Also we talked about widths of blades and pushers on Tractors and loaders. He said the MTO reg was i think about 3 metres wide. Actually I think it was just under 3 metres. City bylaws might effect this to a degree and very likely that nothing will happen but the law is there. So if you got into an accident that might be not good. I know one guy last season got a 500$ ticket for running in the city with a 16' pusher bucket on loader. Rest of us run around with same and hydra gates and never had an issue-- YET.
> ...


I believe you're right about the 3 metre limit. I got into this with a 9-2 Snoway. If it was retracted to V position it was good to road run.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Beat GV to it this time


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

heather lawn spray;671473 said:


> Heck it wasn't in the driver's handbook when I got my licence, but then again they didn't have paper back then either


Had to chip your answers in stone with a hammer and chisel?  Better hope you don't make a mistake....!


----------



## Mr Bigblock (Dec 9, 2008)

It actually looks like he is punching the ground before the horse not really beating the horse


----------



## heather lawn spray (Mar 11, 2003)

derekbroerse;672093 said:


> Had to chip your answers in stone with a hammer and chisel?  Better hope you don't make a mistake....!


I got most of the answers wrong but they let me have licence number 17 anyways 'cause I made my own horseless carriage for the driving test


----------



## fang (Feb 12, 2005)

*Highway traffic Act for blue lights*

I contacted the MTO a few years ago, blue lights are not required on private property but even if you go onto the road as you are doing a driveway the light is required.

Flashing blue light on snow-removal equipment

(31) No person shall, while operating a road service vehicle on a highway, plow, salt or de-ice the highway or apply chemicals or abrasives to the highway for snow or ice control unless the road service vehicle is equipped with a lamp producing intermittent flashes of blue light visible for a distance of 150 metres from all directions. 1996, c. 33, s. 11.

Restriction on use of flashing blue light

(32) No person shall operate a lamp that produces intermittent flashes of blue light on a highway except,

(a) a person operating a road service vehicle in the circumstances described in subsection (31); or

(b) a person operating a police department vehicle, together with a lamp that produces intermittent flashes of red light, as permitted by subsection (14.1). 2007, c. 13, s. 17 (8).


----------



## 24/7 (Nov 3, 2008)

Max - I think you had read my post at the top of this thread about Blue lights. Your post does state if you are a road service vehilce and unless you are under contract by the city or municipality then you are not to have a blue light. Please correct me if you can prove otherwise.

Dave 
_ No person shall, while operating a road service vehicle on a highway, plow, salt or de-ice the highway or apply chemicals or abrasives to the highway for snow or ice control unless the road service vehicle is equipped with a lamp producing_

* Blue lights and Max plow widths in Ontario
I talked to a MTO enforcement guy the other day in SW Ontario about this and a few other things. He said that if you are under contract for city or county roads then you can use blue.
Otherwise no blue lights on roadways. Good argument for Amber.

Also we talked about widths of blades and pushers on Tractors and loaders. He said the MTO reg was i think about 3 metres wide. Actually I think it was just under 3 metres. City bylaws might effect this to a degree and very likely that nothing will happen but the law is there. So if you got into an accident that might be not good. I know one guy last season got a 500$ ticket for running in the city with a 16' pusher bucket on loader. Rest of us run around with same and hydra gates and never had an issue-- YET.

Dave *



fang;699349 said:


> I contacted the MTO a few years ago, blue lights are not required on private property but even if you go onto the road as you are doing a driveway the light is required.
> 
> Flashing blue light on snow-removal equipment
> 
> ...


----------



## Oasis (Oct 28, 2007)

It sounds like everyone got the gist of the new changes for this year. Up until this year we could run blue without being hassled but as of this year Toronto Police Services have added blue lights to their flashers and we are no longer allowed to flash blue on public property. I just replaced my lense from blue to amber for like 30 bucks. And despite what people think Im flashing from start till I finish at my last property. Most storms its difficult to see with reduced visibility and people driving little Hondas seem to think that they can cut in front of you and slam on the brakes. So not that flashing ambers reduce my liabilty they increase my visibilty to others. I also strobe whites on the front of my truck while plowing and reds on the back. Yes flashing reds on the rear is legal they just cant be visible from the front. I also flash LIN3s on the sides of my truck. I figure big black truck at night.... I really want people to see me before they drive into me which has happened allready.

The end of last year some Jeep cheroke drove into the final quater of my truck passenger's side with all my lights flashing. I got out and the first thing I said was "How on earth did you miss my christmas tree on wheels"

All we can do is help others to see us, we cant help them drive......

JMO


----------



## 24/7 (Nov 3, 2008)

All this being said about lights, has anyone got a ticket for using a blue? I see dozens of plows with them and mostly pickups using them. Likely the police are not chasing this matter down yet. You would think that since they have blue lights it would draw attention to this matter. 

Regardless, Oasis is right -- buy a new amber light . It is more professional and having a blue light might in fact be a liability to you at some point. 

Dave


----------



## KCB (Jan 22, 2006)

^^ how dose amber look more professional?^^ Every town truck or who ever plowing the roads has blue, and they look pretty barn "professional" to me...


----------



## 24/7 (Nov 3, 2008)

KCB;700271 said:


> ^^ how dose amber look more professional?^^ Every town truck or who ever plowing the roads has blue, and they look pretty barn "professional" to me...


Because when you are breaking the law while working as a professional it looks bad on everyone in the business. It like pushing snow across a road and leaving snowbanks on the roadways - just looks very un-professional.

And As you say >> Every town truck or who ever plowing the roads has blue<< Yes read the law only trucks working for hire to plow the city streets are allowed to have blue and that is the point of this conversation ?


----------



## KCB (Jan 22, 2006)

Well if you are not plowing the street you shouldn't have a light on, no matter what color period. Unless you are police ambulance etc.


----------



## 24/7 (Nov 3, 2008)

KCB;700999 said:


> Well if you are not plowing the street you shouldn't have a light on, no matter what color period. Unless you are police ambulance etc.


Why is that ? I have to disagree with that again. And I think alot of this revolved around hte police going to blue lights. It only a matter of time before the blue light abusers start getting ticketed. Just think when all the cops had "Cherries" They we RED , did anyone use a red flashing or revolving light for tractors,loaders or pickups? ? NOPE 
prsport


----------



## KCB (Jan 22, 2006)

Just because you are driving a snow plow truck on the road from site to site doesn't mean you are entitled to have your lights going. I mean whats the point ? Distract people, draw unnecessary attention to yourself? Sure if you are in a big loader put a light on. You are a slow moving vehicle, farm equipment and so on. And that light should be orange because you are not plowing snow. Now on private property plowing in your truck put your blue light on. It means you are plowing snow.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

KCB;701548 said:


> Just because you are driving a snow plow truck on the road from site to site doesn't mean you are entitled to have your lights going. I mean whats the point ? Distract people, draw unnecessary attention to yourself? Sure if you are in a big loader put a light on. You are a slow moving vehicle, farm equipment and so on. And that light should be orange because you are not plowing snow. Now on private property plowing in your truck put your blue light on. It means you are plowing snow.


I agree and lets just not run blue lights anymore. We're just


----------



## KCB (Jan 22, 2006)

^^ Thanks JD ^^ Just use the appropriate color for its intended purpose in the proper circumstance. That's it, that's all...


----------



## 24/7 (Nov 3, 2008)

KCB;701630 said:


> ^^ Thanks JD ^^ Just use the appropriate color for its intended purpose in the proper circumstance. That's it, that's all...


yup and that colour ain't blue  :yow!:


----------



## coyote_nb (Sep 20, 2008)

hay,

on this point i miss a little bit German law.

there is Blue *only* for authorizes use ( Police, Fire & Ambulance)

Yellow/Amber for Plow-, Tow- etc.

other colors only on privet close ground.

rg
Fred


----------



## KCB (Jan 22, 2006)

24/7 In your post #41 Seems that you dont understand the answer to your own question. 
Blue is for snow plowing. Dont run blue on public roads, if you are not the one plowing them. Run your blue in your parking lots or drives when you are plowing. Once you step off private property the light goes off. Its very simple.


----------



## 24/7 (Nov 3, 2008)

KCB;701791 said:


> 24/7 In your post #41 Seems that you dont understand the answer to your own question.
> Blue is for snow plowing. Dont run blue on public roads, if you are not the one plowing them. Run your blue in your parking lots or drives when you are plowing. Once you step off private property the light goes off. Its very simple.


LOL trying to get the final word in eh. Use amber all the time no worries about turning on lights on and off just one on all the time. You still like the dead horse eh tymusic









*New pic for yah*


----------



## Mr Bigblock (Dec 9, 2008)

The colour is BLUE all the way says so in the drivers handbook blue is associated with SNOW PLOWS.


----------



## KCB (Jan 22, 2006)

Mr. Bigblock has got the right idea... nice trucks BTW:salute:

Pictures eh... well. WWJD?


----------



## Mr Bigblock (Dec 9, 2008)

Christ im gonna grab me a cold Labatt's Blue. Ya see i didnt say Labatt's Amber


----------



## KCB (Jan 22, 2006)

Right on man crack one for me


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

I know here in Kansas no one but authorized emergency vehicles are permitted to have a red or blue flashing light on there vehicle.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

If your on private property...like a parking lot:

no one can tell you what you wanna flash...
you could have a freaking X-mas tree on your rig, who cares.

Public Streets for a Plow Truck other than DOT : amber only.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Very true bladescape2. Mr Bigblock them blue LEDs on the salter look sweet!


----------



## jefferson (Sep 12, 2008)

Mr Bigblock;670900 said:


> I Agree time to turn the tables, as for the guys who r saying the entire world other then Ontario has Blue for police , well you must realize that Ontario is the Centre of the Universe and everyone and anything else for that matter spins around us, let me guess you r the same guys that voted communist NDP or Liberal or i guess Bloc.


Ha haha you're absolutely right,blue is plow trucks and thats that.

So i run a blue on the truck and a amber on the sander,thinking about adding a red too lol.


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

Mr Bigblock;702046 said:


> The colour is BLUE all the way says so in the drivers handbook blue is associated with SNOW PLOWS.


Hey Mr Bigblock Nice trucks...... If you don't mined where did you get those two blue lights on your salter from I would like to install the same..... thanks


----------



## Mr Bigblock (Dec 9, 2008)

Go to this site they r under grille lightsi think i paid 79us they work awesome. https://www.speedtechlights.com/


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

Mr Bigblock;1013437 said:


> Go to this site they r under grille lightsi think i paid 79us they work awesome. https://www.speedtechlights.com/


Thanks Bud I will check it out. I just called the local police here in Grimsby and they informed me that blue lights are perfectly legal for snow removal on or off road.....


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

I was waiting for snow today so I Figured I would add some lights to my salter. 
Whelen TIR super leds.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

KCB;702167 said:


> Mr. Bigblock has got the right idea... nice trucks BTW:salute:
> 
> Pictures eh... well. WWJD?


You can but you will have to pony up $200 if you run it on the road if your caught of course.


----------

